# Greyhound bus stops because of roach infestation



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 15, 2013)

> PORT REPUBLIC, New Jersey - March 15, 2013 (WPVI) -- A Greyhound bus travelling to from Atlantic City to New York was forced to stop on Friday because of a roach infestation.
> The bus, which left Atlantic City at 10:00 a.m., was forced to pull over in Port Republic, New Jersey around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> A photo from inside the bus showed roaches crawling on the bus seats.
> ...


http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=9029073

Another reason to take the train instead of the bus. :help:


----------



## jebr (Mar 15, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> > PORT REPUBLIC, New Jersey - March 15, 2013 (WPVI) -- A Greyhound bus travelling to from Atlantic City to New York was forced to stop on Friday because of a roach infestation.
> > The bus, which left Atlantic City at 10:00 a.m., was forced to pull over in Port Republic, New Jersey around 11:00 a.m.
> >
> > A photo from inside the bus showed roaches crawling on the bus seats.
> ...


Or go Megabus, anyways. Just don't sit too close to the front in case your bus driver goes under a bridge too small. h34r:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 15, 2013)

WNBC-New York reports pax received a full refund of fare plus a $50 Transportation Voucher-that's better than what _*Carnival*_ has been giving on their Terror Tubs.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 16, 2013)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> WNBC-New York reports pax received a full refund of fare plus a $50 Transportation Voucher-that's better than what _*Carnival*_ has been giving on their Terror Tubs.


How do you figure? Carnival refunded 100% of the cost of the trip, gave them a voucher for another free cruise, and paid $500 cash to each person.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > WNBC-New York reports pax received a full refund of fare plus a $50 Transportation Voucher-that's better than what _*Carnival*_ has been giving on their Terror Tubs.
> ...


I was going by the latest incidents where pax received a $200 credit if even that for their "next" cruise.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 16, 2013)

wow...how many times is this happening a week?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> How do you figure? Carnival refunded 100% of the cost of the trip, gave them a voucher for another free cruise, and paid $500 cash to each person.


While it is understandable since there were so many lately (5?), you are a few Carnival disasters behind. The latest one, on the Carnival Dream, the passengers were NOT given a voucher for a free cruise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> wow...how many times is this happening a week?


For Carnival Cruise is the Splendor, the Concordia (in Italy), the Triumph, the Elation, and now the Dream.

There should be a good lesson for Amtrak in there, to ensure that they take the time to take equipment periodically out of service, to perform required maintenance and updates. One can't run equipment 365 days a year, for years, and not have such catch up to you.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2013)

Guest said:


> There should be a good lesson for Amtrak in there, to ensure that they take the time to take equipment periodically out of service, to perform required maintenance and updates. One can't run equipment 365 days a year, for years, and not have such catch up to you.


I don't know just what regulations there are for cruise ships, and besides many of these operators avoid the heavier US restrictions by registering their ships in other countries, which then allows them to escape many of the tougher US rules.

But Amtrak has no such luxury. Every car receives a 2 day inspection every 92 days. Every car receives an FRA mandated 2 week heavy inspection once a year. Engine inspections are measured in hours, hours of operation; not days or weeks.

Now I grant that these inspections are all for the safety of the cars and the passengers inside, they do nothing for things like light bulbs, ripped carpeting, AC, etc. Although often during the annual inspection those things are attended to at the same time that other workers are doing the mechanical inspections. But the simple reality is that Amtrak is far more heavily regulated than the cruise industry is.


----------



## KrazyKoala (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, that is a bit behind. I had no idea there was that many since the one I quoted. These others didn't seem to make much attention on the telly. Maybe lost a lot of money issuing $500 checks to everyone that can't afford to give out much on the future wrecks.

How many companies are there? I know Royal Caribbean...I was planning on taking a trip this summer, now a little paranoid. I will tell you if I go, I am taking a sealed box of MREs in my luggage.

But these mechanics seem to break down just as much as trains. Except we are on a nice chunk of land and have many resources to come save us ASAP like BNSF. It would be nice to know what regulations apply since after you get a mile from the coast, not even federal regulations apply.


----------



## Nathanael (Mar 16, 2013)

"It would be nice to know what regulations apply since after you get a mile from the coast, not even federal regulations apply."

There are some international treaties, and some ancient protections which are respected as a matter of custom. Apart from the (rather minimal) protections provided by such things, you're under the law of the country whose flag the ship is flying.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 16, 2013)

When I worked in construction the canteen (snack) truck that came around was very often called "The Roach Coach"  but this certainly is a new take on the nickname.


----------



## leemell (Mar 16, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > WNBC-New York reports pax received a full refund of fare plus a $50 Transportation Voucher-that's better than what _*Carnival*_ has been giving on their Terror Tubs.
> ...


Which Carnival ship and disaster? There have been five in recent past, there are more.


----------



## chakk (Mar 16, 2013)

If roach infestations are enough to stop the hound, look for many more such events in Colorado and Washington in the coming years.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Mar 16, 2013)

Swadian is going to have a heart attack when he reads this thread. Just sayin. 

Well, I do have to commend G-dog on two things, they did send out another bus, and gave passengers a refund.

I tell you what, Im never boarding a Carnival cruise ever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Guest said:


> For Carnival Cruise is the Splendor, the Concordia (in Italy), the Triumph, the Elation, and now the Dream.


Now add the Carnival Legend to the list. 

I was shocked to read about yet another Carnival ship in trouble. When I first saw the headline this morning, I initially thought CNN has rehashing a story from a few days ago, but nope. It is yet another one of their ships with major problems. :help:


----------



## railiner (Mar 17, 2013)

One of the problems in the cruise industry, is the way the cruiselines handle heavy maintenance. If one of their ships is scheduled for a major 'drydocking' for heavy maintenance say a few months away, and then a problem develops, like say one of four diesel powerplants goes down, they will try to 'nurse' the ship along at a reduced speed for several cruises until it's time for its scheduled drydocking, rather than immediately cancel all cruises until the maintenance is performed.

They cannot always get the major fix until then, as there are not an abundance of facilities available at all times. And they are financially motivated to keep going, and not lose all that revenue. That is a big difference between cruiselines and airlines....The stringently regulated airlines will immediately ground the aircraft until it's repaired, although that can be performed in more places, and there are enough other aircraft available to handle the scheduled flights....


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> When I worked in construction the canteen (snack) truck that came around was very often called "The Roach Coach"  but this certainly is a new take on the nickname.


At least you didn't work the "Honey Wagon"!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2013)

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Swadian is going to have a heart attack when he reads this thread. Just sayin.


Yeah, why is SH so quiet in this thread? :blush:


----------



## leemell (Mar 17, 2013)

railiner said:


> One of the problems in the cruise industry, is the way the cruiselines handle heavy maintenance. If one of their ships is scheduled for a major 'drydocking' for heavy maintenance say a few months away, and then a problem develops, like say one of four diesel powerplants goes down, they will try to 'nurse' the ship along at a reduced speed for several cruises until it's time for its scheduled drydocking, rather than immediately cancel all cruises until the maintenance is performed. They cannot always get the major fix until then, as there are not an abundance of facilities available at all times. And they are financially motivated to keep going, and not lose all that revenue. That is a big difference between cruiselines and airlines....The stringently regulated airlines will immediately ground the aircraft until it's repaired, although that can be performed in more places, and there are enough other aircraft available to handle the scheduled flights....


Carnival seems to considerable worse than rest of the industry.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 17, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Amtrak Cajun said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian is going to have a heart attack when he reads this thread. Just sayin.
> ...


He must be on a traveler type "Short" trip on a Bus!!!! :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 17, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak Cajun said:
> ...


Well this was one bus everyone would have been better off to have missed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## railiner (Mar 17, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak Cajun said:
> ...


Or he is just quietly hoping this thread goes away.......


----------

